# www services question



## eddie (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,

I've got a project I'm working on that requires about five or six people's involvement - each having different backgrounds and a couple of guys aren't technical.

We require something similar to share point or Google hosted apps primarily to share documents and project management information - all of which is static and no need for email notifications or anything like that.

We would like the information encrypted while at rest if possible though but not sure how to approach this or what's available.  Ideally, providing credentials when logging into something like a web portal would decrypt and present the data over an ssl connection.

The information could be captured by a single person who uploads it so there isn't a requirement for users to upload anything - simply to view. 

I'm familiar with client side authentication and the tools used by individuals - but not sure how this should be done.

Thanks for any help -

~eddie


----------



## pbd (Jul 26, 2011)

This is very general question, but you can use this scenario:

- data are stored by the operator/comitter in devel/subversion repository on an encypted disk
- data are handled to users by some HTTPS interface to SVN repository (I cannot recommend one, but there are many)

This ensures that both remote and local access to files is encrypted, enables users to view documents using simple web browser, enables view to previous versions of documents and enables you to have more than one comitter in future.


----------



## tingo (Jul 27, 2011)

If your needs are simple enough, perhaps Mollify would suffice?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 27, 2011)

eddie said:
			
		

> We require something similar to share point or Google hosted apps


Sooooo how about Google Docs or Google+?


----------

